# INPUT PLEASE?



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

okay, a few months ago my 08 brute took a dump on me, started knocking at start up and finally wouldnt stop knocking, it will still crank and run but sounds like a diesel, have no clue what is wrong. i have it all tore down to the motor and plan on pulling it soon. I want to go bigger but would like to know some ways people build theirs , 840? if any one has bored theirs how do you like it and what did you have to do? i want to atleast go to 29.5s what would be the best way for me to build for alot of speed in the mud but still able to just ride when my buddys with hondas wana go on a sunday ride? some one please HELP!!!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I would just go with some standard bore hc pistons and some mild cams. That's all the power you really need unless you're planning on racing or something. I have an 840 and it's a beast but it really is just too much power for everyday trail riding. Plus if you just do standard bore you keep all the reliability. Also the standars bore is ALOT easier on the pocket book than an 840. LOL


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

only ride with hondas? you no wanna ride with me since i have a grizz??? ((


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah I bet it's a nice penny more, how much price difference are we talking , I'm wanting to do some local races nothing to big but tired of seeing all these can ams putting the stock brutes to shame


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Standard bore kits are a few hundred dollars or so. An 840 built "right" will run you anywhere from 3 to 4 grand. Reason is, the kit costs alot more plus you have alot of machine work, boring and etc.. Mine was about $3200 the first time, I drowned it and it's getting rebuilt again right now, but since I already had all the performance parts it's gonna be about $1600 this time. I DID have to buy a new crank and rods though. But if you are gonna do some racing I would suggest going bigger "840" just so you will be able to keep up. There are sooo many people out there with motor work, if you're gonna even stand a chance to win you have to go in the motor. And an 840 will smoke the canned hams if it's built right.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome, where did you get your kit from, and its completly stock now gunna go with the 840 programer exhaust k&n and springs what else would i have to do or with the programmer adjust itself to the bigger bore and bolt ons?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk to Dale at DSC I think he can beat that 3-4000 price and he builds bad *** motors.

KAWI RULES


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should talk to dale at DSC .He is a sponsor here.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

TDavison116 said:


> awesome, where did you get your kit from, and its completly stock now gunna go with the 840 programer exhaust k&n and springs what else would i have to do or with the programmer adjust itself to the bigger bore and bolt ons?


 My kit is an AMR. He also built the motor. He's one of the best in the country at building these v-twins but he's not a sponsor here, he is on KR. He doesn't build as many as he used to. Once you get it built and the bolt ons on it, you will have to either download a map for it or just create a new one.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

U can build a std. Bore hc and good cams and run with 840s all day long and out run the canned hams if its tuned right and has the right bolt on to get all the performance out of ur motor. Get u a good full exhaust. Either muzzy or big gun and a msd and u will be amazed. Also u r goin to have to change ur clutching up with a built motor.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

i went ahead and pulled the motor tonight, im going to start tearing it down tomarrow and see what the deal is, his price is pretty good tho? im im going through all this i doubt i will go back stock


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> U can build a std. Bore hc and good cams and run with 840s all day long and out run the canned hams if its tuned right and has the right bolt on to get all the performance out of ur motor. Get u a good full exhaust. Either muzzy or big gun and a msd and u will be amazed. Also u r goin to have to change ur clutching up with a built motor.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


 I agree about the exhaust, clutching, and programmer, but I have yet to see a standard bore hang with an 840 !!!!!!! Not gonna happen LMAO


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

talked to dale a little last night thanks every one


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

J2! said:


> I agree about the exhaust, clutching, and programmer, but I have yet to see a standard bore hang with an 840 !!!!!!! Not gonna happen LMAO


Yea it can happen. Bt not gona get in a pissing match over it.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you have a proper tuned STD bore with a very good set of cams and pistons and proper clutching it will hang with a standard 840. not a high comp or juiced way up though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yea it can happen. Bt not gona get in a pissing match over it.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


:confusion: Me either bud, I wasn't trying to pizz you off, I was just making a statement.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

J2! said:


> I agree about the exhaust, clutching, and programmer, but I have yet to see a standard bore hang with an 840 !!!!!!! Not gonna happen LMAO


I bet it has a lot to do with who is rideing them and how good they can handle what they got. My 650 is the biggest in our group besides a 660 and I have all I can do to keep up with the 500s and 550s. But once it smooths out a little look out.:rev1:LOL


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

J2! said:


> :confusion: Me either bud, I wasn't trying to pizz you off, I was just making a statement.


No offense taking bud. Same hear jus stating my opinion. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

